# Suunto Core Light Green Pics?



## M-Brane

Hey Everyone,

This is my first post here, but I have owned a Suunto Vector for the past 3 or so years.

My black rubber strap has just cracked and so I have decided upon viewing the new models that I shall aquire a Suunto Core. Only question now is, which version?

Thanks to all those who warned of the readibility issues with the brown/orange display as that was originally a first choice.

I have now decided to go for either the Black/Yellow, the Light Green, or the Light Black.

There are some below pics of these three. This one is one that I created from various pictures. It's possible, and quite nice.










The problem is that I know that Suunto pics can cast the watches in a superquality light and I would like to get a real look at what they actually look like.

So if anyone has any pictures of these watches, especially the light green one and the light black face one, I would really appreciate it.

Cheers


----------



## M-Brane

Oh, I don't know If I mentioned this, but I am looking for a watch that I can wear both hiking, snowboarding, mountaineering, etc. with the ABC functions, AS WELL as one that wouln't look too out of place in a casual/non-outdoor situation, as I like to wear ONE watch, ALL the time. Allthough for really formal functions I do have a different watch. But yeah, that's why I like the core line, because some of them are wearable with a shirt and tie (barely). I like the yellow/black the most but it's one of the least office friendly so thats why the lime green with its silver bezel is a bit better.

Anyways, any pics to hep me decide would be much appreciated.


----------



## gaijin

Hey M-Brane, our tastes appear to be quite similar:










Your "ideal" is the configuration I settled on with my Core Light Black.

The strap adapters are goofy, so I went with the "Standard" strap - it's a winner. It's light, comfortable, all around good strap.

The White/Black display is head and shoulders better than the (IMHO) illegible Black/Orange display.

I'll second your vote for this configuration.

|>


----------



## M-Brane

Siick, 

that's awesome.

now i just gotta find a light green pic and compare them. 

Oh and how much did that configuration cost you, if i may ask?

Cheers

Michael


----------



## gaijin

$350 for the watch and $25 for the band @ http://www.suuntowatches.com/Suunto-Core.pro?sNav=3

HTH


----------



## Schytte

M-Brane said:


> There are some below pics of these three. This one is one that I created from various pictures. It's possible, and quite nice.


How is this configuration possible ? I cannot seem to figure out which core-model you have depictured ? (it's not the light black model?)


----------



## M-Brane

Ah yes, i see what you mean. In order to help me better decide upon the look of the watch I wanted, I used a photo editing applicaion to customize the watch, . I took different models and fit them together, so to speak. However a very similar model is that of Gaijin. His picture is attached, as you can see it is quite possible. What you do is take the light black model, and then use the different strap. 

Cheers

Michael


----------



## Guest

Ok, just wanted to thank M-Brane & Gaijin. Just couldn't quite decide which Core I actually liked. None of them were _exactly_ right but I think your combination of Light Black watch + light/standard strap has convinced me which one to order. 

The photoshop mock-up with the positive display + black markers on the bezel & black buttons looks extra sleek - I realise that's not actually possible but Gaigin's real life combination looks verrry nice.

Gaigin - would really like to see some more photos of yours, especially on the wrist shots.


----------



## Guest

M-Brane said:


> ...I used a photo editing applicaion to customize the watch, .


BTW, while we're talking photoshop mockups... always really bugged me that they never made this variation: Aluminium case with positive display! This would have been a classy Core.


----------



## rocky

Light/Black Core.:-!


----------



## Uxen

Here are a few pictures of my light green.
http://www.solid-guild.be/suunto1.jpg
http://www.solid-guild.be/suunto2.jpg
http://www.solid-guild.be/suunto3.jpg

Hope that helps you decide


----------



## emo_mike

a bit off topic, but are you able to put on the strap off of the light black on to the light green?


----------



## currahee-dawg

Here's mine...


----------



## eonflux

emo_mike said:


> a bit off topic, but are you able to put on the strap off of the light black on to the light green?


To answer this post above, yes it is possible to put the original strap from a Light Black onto a Light Green. The straps are fully interchangeable between the core models. I wonder what the Light Green would look w/ the strap from a Light Black. And I've also wondered a brown version of the Light Green strap would look on the Brown Aluminum case.


----------



## Uxen

Isen't it the same strap thats on the light green as the light black? Looks the same to me. Maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## eonflux

The original strap on the Light Black Core is the "flat black" strap:










The original strap on the Light Green Core is the "light black" strap, and I've put one on my Light Black Core:


----------

